# My ducks



## Ely (Apr 9, 2020)

How do you tell a ducks sex I am new to this


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What kind of ducks do you have? How old are they?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Males have a curly tail feather as well.


----------



## Ely (Apr 9, 2020)

We have Orpingtons and Perkins but we want a Drake so we can have more baby's not sure if we Already have one.their 11 weeks old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

